# Do You Own A Pair Of JESUS CREEPERS?



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jesus Creepers?! :laugh:

Nope.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

They're simple yet still manage to be ugly. If they helped you walk on water, I might consider a pair. But that's about it.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes but the ugly ones like this:


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

......I have sandals pretty similar to that yes.. 

I quite like them!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

never heard this term until now. Does it refer to that specific type of sandal or is it sandals in general?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

This is an interesting topic btw. I'm thinking of making a thread about it.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

What a load of crock! (You know like the _other_ horrifically ugly shoe).

Gross. Just all kinds of nope. If I'm ever wearing anything like that or driving a mini van, someone just end me now kplsthnx. That would be me officially screaming that I've given up on life.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

ive got sandals but they dont look just like that. great for walking in streams and not caring about getting yr shoes wet, whilst providing protection from piranha and other undesirables


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


They look like a sandal for the elderly. Not attractive, sorry.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No .


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I have no idea what those words mean :con


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

yes i take them out for a sunday stroll every week i still need to get them signed by the pope. If you notice the back strap provides optimal heel support efficiency and allows godspeed, literally and figuratively.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't like sandals and never have, they just show feet off, which I don't like seeing at all. Anyway it's too wet to wear them here.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I prefer to wear socks with no sandals. :no


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have three pairs of sandals that are sort of like that, but different. Those ones look uncomfortable.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Thankfully, no.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No. I don't wear sandals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


Yeah, I have something like that.. but is that seriously what they're called??


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I found a hot picture of one! I did it!










It's amazingly sexy, I'm not even kidding. I love this guy's leg.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make the second picture? I feel like you did.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Proof that he wore them.


looks like they were weaved from his hair


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Actually I'm wearing similar sandals right now but they don't have a backstrap.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Nah, but nice slang.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is adorable, the second one :lol


----------

